# what?...no surf fishin' reports from yesterday and today?



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

? thinkin about goin tomorrow


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Buddy of mine is down there now working and sent me a shot of the surf. Its like glass currently. Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I am heading down tomorrow as well. I will be on High Island.


----------



## Blank Czech (Jul 26, 2016)

I fished west end Galveston Sunday and caught a few on artificial. Kept 3 19-22". Rat l traps and chicken on a chain. Could've whacked them with bait. 

Fished east beach this morning wth bait, didn't catch a single trout. Moved to the channel side and same story. Water clarity was good, waves were borderline sporty and wind was dead calm. The channel side and all of the bay was pure glass. 

Go get em


----------



## Notenoughtime (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks green to the beach in SS right now.

http://www.saltwater-recon.com/surfside-cam/


----------



## Saltwater Addiction (Sep 2, 2009)

Hit SS at dawn on Tuesday, water was perfect color and small rolling waves. Two of us ended up with 13 keeper trout, but all were in the 16" range. Almost no bait in the water and not much tide moving. Did nail a few sharks that blew up on top waters.


----------



## rynochop2.0 (Jul 14, 2016)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I am heading down tomorrow as well. I will be on High Island.


Do any good? May get to go tomorrow..cams look good


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

fished sea isle this AM sunup til 9:30ish. not a lot of bait but some. water decent. no sniffs on top. switched to mirrodine and caught about 6 or 7 trout. 2 keepers both 17". seaweed starting to roll in


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

High Island 550-7 was the bite time. All on top in the first gut. High tide and tons of bait. No shrimp but lots of finger mullet. Never got further than 10 yards off the sand. First gut was chest deep and that's where the bait was. Kept the first 5 fish and released close to 15 more. Packed up and rinsed off at 730 and headed to office. Water was sandy and had about 1' visibility .

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Packed up and rinsed off at 730 and headed to office.


ha! i did the same. worked 1-5pm falling asleep at the desk.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

mccain said:


> ha! i did the same. worked 1-5pm falling asleep at the desk.


Gonna try for a repeat tomorrow.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Trapperjon and I are headed down real early to try that wade gut bite.
Armed up with plenty of tops and traps if they get finicky.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I went Yesterday with Trapperjon, who got his top water sharked off right when the action started, I stayed in for some quick action on a She Dawg, chrome to black.
A lot of bait moving in the wade gut and the trout were just a short cast out.
The bait looked like finger mullet but could have been shad. When the sun got up they moved out.
Action was off and on starting when the skeeters let up at first light to 7:45.

Lost two big ones and some others that were probably the size of the three I got to the cooler, 16", 17" and 19". They were all females.
I tried tails and mirror lures with no luck, and kept going back to the She Dawg and getting more hits with a slow walk the dog.
Any other speed would not get a look.


----------



## Cod Wallupper (Jul 11, 2015)

*Sunday*

Anyone going to try in the morning?


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Glad you got a few SS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

OUTLAW said:


> Glad you got a few SS


 Thanks. It sure felt good.
And a 2cool tip of the hat to the 2cooler who tipped me off to a good bite.
It's getting harder to make that trip and it sure helps to have a heads up.


----------

